# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  TALLER: GESTIÓN EN NEGOCIOS RURALES - UNIVERSDAD ESAN, IDE-ESAN, SIERRA EXPORTADORA Y AGROBANCO.

## almendrac

*
Estimados todos* 
La  Universidad ESAN, a través del Instituto de Desarrollo Económico  IDE-ESAN, Sierra Exportadora y Agrobanco, los invitan a participar en el * Taller*: Gestión en Negocios Rurales: Palta. 
Cualquier consulta, estamos para servirlos. 
Saludos cordiales,     Temas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora, Agrobanco y la Universidad ESAN lanzan Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS-- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN Artículo: Agrobanco y Sierra Exportadora capacitarán a más de 1,000 empresarios queseros PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN. ESAN presenta segunda maestría en agronegocios

----------

